# Floydd Bennet Field GTG



## insaynowayno (Oct 2, 2004)

Floydd Bennet Field GTG 
Audi - BMW *** Lexus - Infiniti G35

IT'S OFFICIAL! The coordinating of the 2nd annual EuroPacific Summer Showoff is well under way! Last year's event featured BMW, Mercedes and Lexus and over 200 cars showed! The BMW camp represented the strongest with 70+ cars (over 30 M3s)!! The Lexus camp had a very strong showing too with more than 60 cars!! The Mercedes showing was not as strong, but the 30 - 40 that did show were SWEET! This year we are happy to invite AUDI AND INFINITI G35!
This year we're gonna do it all over again BUT with some new marques! The 2005 EuroPacific Summer Showoff will feature:
On the Euro side: Audi - BMW
On the Pacific side: Lexus - Infiniti G35
This year we are particularly excited about the Audi presence because last year, though Audi was not a feature group, some of the sweetest cars at the event were Audis! This year you guys are official and we are REALLY looking forward!
Meet details are as follows:
FREE ADMISSION
DATE: Sunday, May 15
TIME: 1:00 PM Start till whenever
LOCATION: Floyd Bennett Field - Brooklyn, New York
DIRECTIONS:
For those coming from Staten Island, central/southern NJ and all pts south, take 278 East across the Verrazano Narrows Bridge, go east on the Belt Pkwy, take exit 11A (Flatbush Ave), continue along Flatbush Ave going away from Brooklyn. Take a left onto Aviation Rd. (it should be the last cross road you see before the tolls). This well-signed road will lead you to Floyd Bennett Field.
For those coming from the Bronx, Queens, Long Island and Brooklyn, take the Van Wyck Expwy towards JFK Airport to Belt Pkwy west, take exit 11A (Flatbush Ave), continue along Flatbush Ave going away from Brooklyn. Take a left onto Aviation Rd. (it should be the last cross road you see before the tolls). This well-signed road will lead you to Floyd Bennett Field.
For those coming from Connecticut, Massachusetts, Rhode Island and all pts north, take 95 south across the Whitestone Bridge, connect with the Van Wyck Expwy, and follow directions for those coming from the NYC boroughs.
We have some NEW sponsors as well as some old ones participating and donating this year! That means we will be having... a RAFFLE!!! Last year we gave away a bunch of goodies including H&R suspensions, Pulley kits, Mothers and Zaino car care products among other fantastic mods! This year will be even bigger and better! How so? Just as a teaser, we will have a major wheel distributer on hand making some SWEET donations for the raffle. You heard correctly - a WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR! Need a set of wheels? DON'T MISS THIS MEET!!

Raffle information is as follows:
- 5 ticket maximum per person. No exceptions.
- $1 per ticket.
- Seperate raffles will be held for each car brand. Raffle participants should purchase tickets for the raffle that represents the car they own. Those tickets purchased will be reused in the general raffle for universal prizes. (Lexus owners will be asked to write the model of the car on the back of the ticket).
- All prize winners MUST be present at the meet and during the raffle drawings. There will be NO EXCEPTIONS to this rule. If the holder of the winning ticket is not present, a redraw will be done.
- Raffle participants MAY NOT purchase tickets for other members.
- The raffle will not be limited to forum members, but we will require that ONLY Porsche, BMW, Audi, Lexus and Infiniti OWNERS participate, for obvious reasons. If there are any questions about this please PM RRRize.
- Winners of raffle prizes will be asked to take a photo beside their car along with the prize won and a banner of the sponsor who donated the prize (if a banner is available).
- EVERYONE is REQUIRED to have FUN!
RULES OF CONDUCT:
Everyone please read the following!
(1) No speeding, erratic driving or racing- If there is any of this type of behavior, it will not be looked upon kindly. There is a great danger when a large number of vehicles are speeding on public roadways. The last thing we want to do is endanger the safety of our forum members, and that of people on the roads in general. This includes any overly aggressive swerving, cutting people off, etc. As there will be a few caravans en route to the meet, there could be potential for catastrophe if someone decides to do their best "Fast and Furious" impression. Maintaining a safe speed on the road and not tailgating other cars can easily reduce this.
(2) No Loud Music, Burnouts, Excessive Revving- Since we are going to be gathering in a public area, we will most likely be under much scrutiny from park security and local law enforcement. This meet could be ended very quickly with a "loud music" call to the police. The same holds true for excessive revving, burnouts, etc. The organizers of this meet understand that there will be people present that have EXTENSIVE audio/visual mods done to their rides, and want to showcase them. We fully understand and endorse that, but ask that you keep your demonstration short and sweet to avoid any unwanted attention. Those with exhaust mods, will be asked to do the same, just a couple revs to "show what 'cha got" not sitting there bumping against the rev limiter. Burnouts/donuts, etc will simply NOT be tolerated at this
meet.
(3) No Cross Brand flames- This meet has great potential to birth a wealth of hybrid meets/collaborations in the future. This could be a networking opportunity of great proportions! Just think of all the tuners, shops, online resources, etc. that could be shared amongst 3 premier luxury vehicle groups! The last thing we want to do is let a few snide comments undermine this effort. The fact of the matter is, we all drive what we drive for a reason, that reason being solely important to us as individuals, let's respect that decision across ALL brands. No matter what, WE ALL STILL LOVE OUR CARS! So let's leave any pre-conceived notions at home and come with an open mind and respect for each other and have a GREAT TIME!
(4) Alcohol Consumption- Due to the rules & regulations of the public parks, we are going to ask everyone to refrain from bringing alcohol to this meet.
PICS FROM LAST YEARS MAKE-UP MEET
Meet the EuroPacific Summer Showoff Coordinators:
Please e-mail any of the following with any questions regarding this event...
RRRize - E46fanatics.com (EMAIL: [email protected])
PorscheBabe - 6SpeedOnline.com (EMAIL: [email protected])
bmwnetgui - E46Fanatics.com (EMAIL: [email protected])
NYC ES3 / NYC G35 - G35Driver.com / G35Frenzy.com / ClubLexus.com (EMAIL: [email protected])
Fortitude forum members contact [email protected]


----------

